# Anybody have pics of Double Spoke Style 71 rims on their ride?



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

Trying to decide on a coupe or 4 door. I just don't know yet. And I'm hardpressed between black, topaz blue, and grey. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

anyone have pics with these on a sedan?


----------



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

330CANE,
Is that a silver or grey metallic car? I'm new to the BMW scene so I don't know the colors yet.

EDIT: Also, what is the lower bumper called? It looks different than the OEM.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Parker03GT said:


> 330CANE,
> Is that a silver or grey metallic car? I'm new to the BMW scene so I don't know the colors yet.
> 
> EDIT: Also, what is the lower bumper called? It looks different than the OEM.


It is silver-gray. THe pics are not that great though, sorry.
THe front bumper is standard. They were changed in 2004.
*edit
I also see you're sig says you are looking for a 325Ci? These wheels are only available
for the 330Ci and CiC. You would have to buy them aftermarket, $$$$.


----------



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

330Cane said:


> It is silver-gray. THe pics are not that great though, sorry.
> THe front bumper is standard. They were changed in 2004.
> *edit
> I also see you're sig says you are looking for a 325Ci? These wheels are only available
> for the 330Ci and CiC. You would have to buy them aftermarket, $$$$.


Did not know that. I have been customizing a car on bmwusa.com and it said that the Style 71's are $2K extra. I saw in another thread that the body is changing in 2005. Is this going to be a big change and I should wait or just minor touches? :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Parker03GT said:


> Did not know that. I have been customizing a car on bmwusa.com and it said that the Style 71's are $2K extra. I saw in another thread that the body is changing in 2005. Is this going to be a big change and I should wait or just minor touches? :dunno:


I just looked on my ordering guides and it does not list them. What you see on the BMWUSA site are accesories, which usually mean they are dealer installed accessories. You should contact the client advisor you are dealing with to se if they can be added before delivery.

As for the body change, 2005 is the rumoured change for the 3 series, but that would be only the 4 door. The 2 door (and vert) will become the 4 series, and debut in 2006.

*Edit, if you are the BWMUSA site, when you click on the actual accessory, it tells you to contact the dealer, and that prices are subject to change. Sorry.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Parker03GT said:


> And I'm hardpressed between black, topaz blue, and grey. :dunno:


That'd be mystic blue, which replaced topaz beginning with March 2003 production.


----------



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> That'd be mystic blue, which replaced topaz beginning with March 2003 production.


D'oh! I think I'm set on grey-silver now though. We'll see.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Parker03GT said:


> D'oh! I think I'm set on grey-silver now though. We'll see.


I had originally decided on Orient Blue (which I still love), but at the time, I would have had to special order it. My CA found me a Silver-gray with all the options I wanted and I went with it. I am glad I did, I love it. It looks even better in person.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Parker03GT said:


> Did not know that. I have been customizing a car on bmwusa.com and it said that the Style 71's are $2K extra. I saw in another thread that the body is changing in 2005. Is this going to be a big change and I should wait or just minor touches? :dunno:


Rather than laying down the big buck and buying them from the dealer, you can buy replicas of the very same wheel from WheelExchange.com.

I know several posters here have bought their wheels there, and I believe The Hack is still running a set of 18" 71 replicas on his 323i.

I am looking at puting them on my Silver 323i sedan.


----------



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> Rather than laying down the big buck and buying them from the dealer, you can buy replicas of the very same wheel from WheelExchange.com.
> 
> I know several posters here have bought their wheels there, and I believe The Hack is still running a set of 18" 71 replicas on his 323i.
> 
> I am looking at puting them on my Silver 323i sedan.


Thanx, that's awesome! I'd definately go with the less $$$ route as long as quality is still there. Hoorah AF! :thumbup:


----------

